# [webcam projects] besoin de conseils et brainstorm

## pathfinder

salut a tous, 

voiula depuis quelques annees que j ai une ou 2 idees en tete, mais ni le temps, ni les connaissances, ni la technologie de 2003 ne peremettaient de rever.

maintenant, il faudrait voir.

voila en gros, je voudrais un truc base sur une webcam, auquel je puisse me connecter a distance, et voir en temps reel un endroit.

ca c est le premier challenge:

niveau Hardware, il faudrait alors une camera robuste qui tienne les intemperies, (elle serait sur le toit), et un cable (USB?) qui soit TRES TRES LONG (disons 40 metres pour le faire passer proprement, meme si je dirais que 20 devraient suffire)

est ce que la longueur du cable ne freinera pas le debit?

est ce qu il y a ce type de cameras deja toutes pretes, MAIS qui n ont pas de problemes de contre jour (et oui, les banfdes blanches quand le soleil tape dessus c est moyen)?

Vous savez si ca revient cher? je veux un truc qui puisse avoir un mouvement fluide, en 1024 x 768 et au moins 24 fps, donc a l epoque ou j avais regarde, c etait simplement impossible de trouver un appareils de cette categorie (et je dirais qu aujourd hui ca doit rester bien bien cher=

si vous connaissez un site web, c est cool...

il faudrait en resume une webcam

SOLIDE

ROBUSTE (destinee a l exterieur, sur un toit, ou le vent souffle, et ou il pleut aussi)

QUI TIENT BIEN LES HAUTES CHALEURS (en plein ete, il peut faire tres chaud, 40 degres au soleil facile)

DONT LA RESOLUTION EST TTRES ELEVEE (ideal 1024x768)

DONT LES FPS AUSSI (60 c est ok, mais plus ce serait mieux)

EBAY? UN SITE SPECIALISE?

Apres niveau soft, je pensais d abord le monter en ssh, accessible depuis un gdmflexiserver, ou meme sur la machine sur laquelle serait branchee la camera (autres suggestions?)

La connection est mauvaise, mais ca devrait s ameliorer aec le temps.

QUELLE VITESSE DE CONNECTION DOIS JE AVOIR pourque cette camera puisse balancer en temps reel un mouvement fluide sur un poste connecte via SSH? le matos du PC doit suivre? la CG? la RAM?

Bien, apres, l idee est la suivante: plutot que d avoir un desktop background statique, je trouve que surtout avec fluxbox par exemple ou on peut se priver d icones, avoir une fenetre ouverte sur un endroit qui nous plait ca doit etre genial.

mais evidemment, en resoolution et en rafraichissement il faut que ca suive.

Vous pensez que c est possible?

Vous feriez comment pour que ce que capture une webcam soit directement (ou avec un decalage initial) envoye en plein ecran avec les icones dessus, sur le bureau d un PC, soit local, soit distant?

il y a des trucs pour ca?

Merci! Et n hesitez pas a me suggerer un autre titre de topic, parce que je savais pas trop non plus quoi mettre...

----------

## kement84

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> niveau Hardware, il faudrait alors une camera robuste qui tienne les intemperies, (elle serait sur le toit), et un cable (USB?) qui soit TRES TRES LONG (disons 40 metres pour le faire passer proprement, meme si je dirais que 20 devraient suffire)

 

Tu peux déjà passer en webcam ip. Linksys en fait pour preuve ici et en wifi s'il vous plait !!!  :Very Happy: 

Pour la robustesse, je ne dis pas que ça convient mais tu pourrais peut etre la mettre dans une petite boite comme on fait pour les grosses entreprises.

Voici une voie sur laquelle tu pourrais regarder.

Sinon pour comparer les prix de telles webcams il y a ce lien mais il y en a qui monte vraiment en prix.

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ce qui est de la longueur du câble USB, tu peux oublier. La longueur maximale utilisable pour un câble USB est 5 mètres. Avec un pont USB et de l'Ethernet au milieu tu peux toutefois t'en sortir. Mais à ce compte là autant mettre un vieux PC au grenier et tirer des câbles Ethernet. Pour tout savoir : http://www.usb.org/developers/usbfaq/#cab1

Côté logiciel, jette un coup d'uil au projet webcam_server.  :Wink: 

----------

## pathfinder

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ITAG=SPEC&ModuleNo=33744&doy=20m3#spec

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ITAG=SPEC&ModuleNo=98269&doy=20m3#spec

probleme: je crois pas que ce soit oriente PC...

je regarde de suite vos liens

mais c est effectivememtn cher...

sinon, voila:http://www.truelook.com/products/network__cameras/index.htm?start=0

la SONY qui apparait en premiere page a l air assez top, mais le probleme est que la resolution maximale 758 x 480. a 30 fps, ce qui est plutot nul...sans parler du prix qui doit faire peur...

je regarde vos liens 

merci pour vos reponses!

----------

## Ascodas

Pour ce qui est du hardware je ne sais pas mais je m'était fait un projet comme ca mais avec des photos mises à jour avec un rafraichissement toutes les 30s sur un serveur apache, j'avais utilisé le projet w3cam, mais il semble être uniquement dispo en x86/ppc sous gentoo.

----------

## pathfinder

ok! je regarde tout ca (je fais d autres trucs en meme temps)

une camera sur IP?

Le lien sur la linksys, euh... 320 x 240 avec un max de 30 fps c est bien pourri ca non?

Quel est l interet de l IP? ca passe mieux en direct?

moi j aimerais un truc de bonne qualite (ma webcam, philips PCVC740K max 60fps a 640x480 ferait sinon l affaire).

le wifi peut etre une bonne idee vu que d apres le lien fourni sur la faq de usb.org... ca va pas le faire (merci MagicBanana et Kement84)

je peux pas mettre le PC au grenier: il s agit d une terrasse en haut de l immeuble, commune aux 3 locataires (on est au 2eme etage)

mais y a meme pas de prise de courant et mon pc reste chez moi...

donc il y aurait du wifi, ok, ca resoudrait le cablage.

apres, pour ce qui est des cameras IP, c est un peu nase comme resolution, non? Est ce que l on verra en temps reel l image au moins? ou alors la limitation de !Mo d econnection ADSL de toutes facons fera que l image sera pourrie?

j ai jeté un oeil aux cameras sur IP sur le site kelkoo fournit par kement84... je les avais deja vues, sur des sites tels que NexTag. 

C est bien cher et je suis pas super convaincu de l efficacite.

elles ont une resolution maxi de 640 x 480 et tres peu d entre elles ont un zoom, et bonjour les prix...

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir pathfinder,

ce n'est pas mon domaine de compétence mais: *Quote:*   

> je veux un truc qui puisse avoir un mouvement fluide, en 1024 x 768 et au moins 24 fps

 te donne à la louche :

1024 x 768 x 24 = 22 192 128 soit environ 22 Mégabits pour une image brute codée sur  24 bit

vue que tu veux du cinoche en 24 images / s ton flux brut devient :

22 192 128 x 24 = 532 611 072

ton capteur te sort donc un flux brut de 532 Mégabits/s.

C'est peut-être pour celà que les webcam du commerce sont plus modestes dans la réalité   :Wink: 

et encoder en temps réel 532 Mégabits/s c'est tout sauf trivial.

A+

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu je me suis renseigné pour mettre en place de la vidéo surveillance ..

et ce projet est toujours en cours ..

 Bon sinon option douche froide = Tu veux un truc de pro en hard donc faut mettre le prix ..

 nan sérieusement quand j'ai lu le coup de ta rallonge de 40 mètre USB j'ai failli bouffer mon rat :p

 Humm bon la douche étant faite ... quelle application réelle souhaite tu car une caméra en extérieur demande une autorisation en préfecture ^^

 Bref sur la partie hard j'ai déja pas mal de choses "sous le coude" mais il faudrais que tu développes un peu plus le cadre de l'utilisation pour voir si cela colle :p

----------

## pathfinder

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

mort de rire avec vos commentaires!!!

bon en fait, c est pour mater la mer et voir s il y a des "vagues" (si, parfois, en mediterranee, ca arrive, une fois ou deux dans l annee..  :Sad:  )

a titre completement perso.

je savais pas pour les autorisations. Niveau hard, c est donc cher-

et niveau flux brut de 512M/s, ah ah ah

en gros ce que je voulais c etait aussi avoir un desktop qui soit un fond d ecran plein ecran d une image reelle en direct.

c est pour ca que je pensais a du 1024x768, et pouvoir dessus mettre les icones.

Vraiment histoire d avoir une petite fenetre d un coin qu on aime depuis con taff, ou a des milliers de kms, plutot que d un bureau pourri.

aujourd hui, les ecrans sont de plus en plus grands, et on peut presque se dire qu on a une fenetre sur le monde.

c etait une idee. apparemment c est chaud

mais si tu pouvais me filer les references du matos en hard, je suis curieux de savoir ce qu ils savent faire... j ai trouve pas mal de trucs pour la nuit, en wifi et avec des portees de 100m (en IR a 8m)... mais c est pas trop ca mon truc.

Si ca peut etre une camera qui a une autre utilite (genre un camescope DV meme si plus cher), je suis peut etre aussi interesse.

Voila!

----------

## mardi_soir

un caméscope sur une carte d'aquisition donne une image fluide et de bonne (graaande résolution) qualité

----------

## dapsaille

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> un caméscope sur une carte d'aquisition donne une image fluide et de bonne (graaande résolution) qualité

 

+1 carte firewire à 12 euros et un bon caméscope dv dans un boitier pour le protégéer des intempéries c'est le top (mais bon en méditérannée c'est pas le grand nord donc attention aux surchauffes)

http://www.axis-camera.com/

 Ici tu as un bon panel de camera ip avec POE (power on ethernet)

 Par contre je te conseille de choisir une caméra dont le client n'utilise pas d'activex (imagine toi pourquoi) mais plutot du javascript :p

 Ensuite configure ton kde desktop (si tu n'utilise pas kde je ne sais pas ) afin d'afficher le site web de la cam afin de profiter de ton acquisition :p

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour le logiciel tu as zoneminder mais c'est peut-être une usine à gaz pour l'utilisation que tu veux en faire. Peut-être camserv qui est disponible dans portage te conviendrai mieux.

----------

## pathfinder

ok c est de plus en plus clair

mais ca fait pas mal d euros :s  je suppose qu un camescope DV et un boitier seraient, conjointement avec zoneminder et camserver, l association ideale.

sur axis, oula, ca fait cheeeer... mais le boitier est deja dedans, pas besoin de carte d acquisition... sauf que resolution et fps minimes...

bon, la carte d acquisition peut etre loin du PC/du camescope?

camera IP = sur eth?

camera PoE = chope l alim depuis l ethernet?! donc besoin que d un seul cable?

si je recupere un vieux PC du labo, est ce que ca pourra le faire? il devra avoir une bonne CG et de la RAM? autre chose? je peux en faire un simple serveur et hop?

----------

## dapsaille

Les caméras ip intègrent en général un serveur internet (sous linux) donc n'importe quel client avec un navigateur peut visualiser les images ...

 POe = en effet tu alimente en jus la camera a rtavers le cable RJ45 qui est connecté de l'autre coté sur un switch ET une alim

----------

